# Born Blonde...



## BeLLa GlaM0uRx0 (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been planning on dying my hair blonde for a few weeks now. I was going to go to a professional to have it done in January, but some issues have come up lately, and I'm pretty sure I won't have the funds available to do that. So...I decided that I might just do it myself. 
I was wondering if anyone here has heard anything about the Born Blonde dye or if you have any experiences with it? 
I've been dying my own hair since I was about 12 years old (with help from the wonderful mother every now and then..LOL) so I have a bit of knowledge as to what I'm doing. I've never had any major problems and the few problems that I *did* have were fixed at home very easily.
So...if you know anything about this hair dye at all, please...let me know.
Below are a few pics of what my hair looks like now. If you do have experience with this dye or know anything about it, how do you think it would do on my hair?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pascal (Dec 29, 2006)

I use BORN BLONDE for bleaching out my black hair, and it works every time. It gives me the results I want, but since I I bleach my hair it gives me that orangy tangerine color because it's not virgin hair, then after I bleach it I tome it.  If I was you I would go with the BORN BLONDE MAXI. and then I tone my hair to the blonde tone I want it to be. Good luck, remember there are three BORN BLONDE Boxes in stores. The BORN BLONDE MAXI is for the darkest hair , even black hair. you can read a little more about it here http://www.clairol.com/brand/blondin...blonde.jsp?hf=

Good Luck


----------



## BeLLa GlaM0uRx0 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks so much! I read up quite a bit about the dye last night on the the Clairol website. I had never thought of bleaching with that, and then toning the color with another dye. Again...thanks! <3.


----------



## Pascal (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeLLa GlaM0uRx0* 

 
_Thanks so much! I read up quite a bit about the dye last night on the the Clairol website. I had never thought of bleaching with that, and then toning the color with another dye. Again...thanks! <3._

 
your welcome, and remember if it comes out too light or anything you can always tone it thank god for toners, they correct color so well. I wouldn't tone with another hair dye, it will cause damage. Clairol Professional @ Sally's Beauty Supply sells blonde toners. Clairol Professional has some really nice blondes to tone with.
here's some toners by Clairol Proffesional 
http://www.thecreativestudio.com/mai...ircolor/toners
here are the swatches
http://www.thecreativestudio.com/dis..._swatches.html
and heres the Clairol Professional web site http://www.thecreativestudio.com/mai...sary/haircolor

Clairol Professional carries a professional version of Born Blonde, actually three versions only available at Sally's Beauty Supply, when I don't go to the store and buy the consumer BORN BLONDE that wal mart sells, I go to Sally's Beauty Supply and use the professional bleach. Clairol Professional *7th Stage Creme Bleach * along with two packets of the professional *Born Blonde Powder* and I mix it with a developer. It's much more gentle then any other bleach that you can buy and cheaper then getting it done, cause it's expensive.


----------

